# I've officially lost all faith in humanity...



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

After the BSL thread I've brought up pit bulls to a couple of ppl at work and it seems the media and terrible owners are winning.

The first guy I mentioned them to basically said they are inheritantly evil.

Then a friend of mine said an acquaintance of his breeds them for aggression, with no regard to weither or not this aggression is human or animal based. He clearly fights his dogs and it only worried about winning.

This same guy said that pits have a locking jaw and another co-worker agreed.

This just hurts my insides. How will pits ever recover with ppl like this everywhere?!? I starting to feel the only way I can help is one dog at a time, hopefully in the future I'll get into shelter work and be able to help that way. I'd also like to foster one day. It's a sad sad world we live in. Some days I feel like nothing will ever change (this is only one of many issues with this world)

Note: if this thread becomes a crusify bully breed thread I will delete it.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

lauren43 said:


> After the BSL thread I've brought up pit bulls to a couple of ppl at work and it seems the media and terrible owners are winning.
> 
> The first guy I mentioned them to basically said they are inheritantly evil.
> 
> ...


I feel the same way, the only species that are truly evil are human beings! 

A good place to start might be to find out as much info as possible about your friends acquaintance, and report is evil ass to someone for dog fighting.... that is just terrible those dogs need saving from a life of hell!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I know its a worthless cause. My friend will not turn this SOB in. And besides, it doesn't feel like animal control in this area does anything about anything. 

I look on CL all the time, and I reported a post to AC and heard nothing. The puppies posted were practically on their deathbed, completely emaciated and just not good looking...It was sick!


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

lauren43 said:


> I know its a worthless cause. My friend will not turn this SOB in. And besides, it doesn't feel like animal control in this area does anything about anything.
> 
> I look on CL all the time, and I reported a post to AC and heard nothing. The puppies posted were practically on their deathbed, completely emaciated and just not good looking...It was sick!


I have to delete a lot of stories I get on my FB page, I can only do so much, I rescued my 3. reading some of the stories make me sick and they haunt me so much I can not think of anything else. 

I am always truly amazed at how some people can be just so evil, this is why I really don't like most people.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I lost faith in humanity along time ago, especially with the rescue work I do for the Bull Terrier. People are cruel and I only wish I could do to them what they have done to dogs


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> After the BSL thread I've brought up pit bulls to a couple of ppl at work and it seems the media and terrible owners are winning.
> 
> The first guy I mentioned them to basically said they are inheritantly evil.
> 
> ...


Unfortunantly, I don't think the breed will ever recover. There are just too many thoughtless, cruel idiots in the world. They are the ones who need to quit breeding to each other. They are the problem. Pits are a really nice breed. So far, I have yet to meet a bad one.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

They get a really bad rap in New Zealand as well, doesn't help that 'some' people that own them are young, aggressive males, or poor families (as in lower socio economic) that leave them chained up all day as a sort of deterrent, can barely feed their kids let alone spend quality time with their dogs. 

There is a pitbull I have seen twice wandering around at the river, not aggressive, no collar, no owner, uneutered that my friend as also seen twice. I have no idea who it belongs to but last time I saw it I didn't have my phone on me as I feel it should be reported as any loose wandering dog should be. I must admit to being worried the second time I saw it as I had my friend's small dog with me and of course have no idea what it's temperament is like, plus all the bad publicity doesn't help to make one feel calm, so I hissed at it and it skulked off which then made me feel a bit guilty, because I then got the feeling that it was unloved. (I must add that I am wary of any dog wandering around without a collar or person in sight. Anything could happen to those dogs and nobody would know.)


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

Im with ya.


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

Either that or they go out of their way to say how wonderful they are. This isn't such a bad thing, but to me it's like saying "I have black friends." It means they notice. Why can't they just say "oh what a nice sweet dog?"

We are a dog friendly office and yesterday someone brought their dog in. Honest to goodness, I see so few pit bulls and I am not a breed noticer in the first place and he was a gorgeous dog, friendly, if someone had asked me what kind of dog he was I would have had to think about it. Another client started loudly saying "Oh everyone hates those dogs, but not me, they just want to please their owners. I don't know why everyone hates them" blah blah blah de blah ad nauseum. And then of course he has to roughhouse the poor dog up a little bit just to prove he's not scared.

Why can't we just notice that he's a sweet, friendly dog with a big giant head? I probably shouldn't say that, but he DID have a big giant head  And I agree, I am not seeing a great future for this breed. Not as long as people fight them, and mistreat them, and continue to validate the hatred of the breed.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

sozzle said:


> They get a really bad rap in New Zealand as well, doesn't help that 'some' people that own them are young, aggressive males, or poor families (as in lower socio economic) that leave them chained up all day as a sort of deterrent, can barely feed their kids let alone spend quality time with their dogs.
> 
> There is a pitbull I have seen twice wandering around at the river, not aggressive, no collar, no owner, uneutered that my friend as also seen twice. I have no idea who it belongs to but last time I saw it I didn't have my phone on me as I feel it should be reported as any loose wandering dog should be. I must admit to being worried the second time I saw it as I had my friend's small dog with me and of course have no idea what it's temperament is like, plus all the bad publicity doesn't help to make one feel calm, so I hissed at it and it skulked off which then made me feel a bit guilty, because I then got the feeling that it was unloved. (I must add that I am wary of any dog wandering around without a collar or person in sight. Anything could happen to those dogs and nobody would know.)


Poor Baby! that just breaks my heart!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I feel that unless there are stricter regulations and fines placed on these so called breeders, the dogs will continue to suffer in the hands of people. It's a shame because they are absolutely wonderful. We have had several pitbulls come into the store and all of them are total lovebugs (they also have caring owners), one of them was a ex-bait dog rescued from a small overcrowded shelter in georgia. She was absolutely the gentlest dog I've met in my life, total doll.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

what were Pit's bred to do?


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> what were Pit's bred to do?


really...?


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i don't think they were bred to "really".



doggiedad said:


> what were Pit's bred to do?





Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> really...?


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

They were originally bred to bull bait but when they banned it way back when they pitted them against each other which is how they came by the name Pit Bull.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I will admit that sometimes pits do look a little mean but its really just the training and the way that they are handled and dealt with that makes them aggressive or makes them fighters. Some people just absolutely refuse to aknowledge that. And that's sad. Because I have met quite a few pits that looked like they were so mean but in reality were some of the sweetest, gentlest dogs I've ever come into contact with.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

lauren43 said:


> After the BSL thread I've brought up pit bulls to a couple of ppl at work and it seems the media and terrible owners are winning.
> 
> The first guy I mentioned them to basically said they are inheritantly evil.
> 
> ...




Lauren, I hear you. I got into a fight with a coworker who said all Pits should be killed. This was during Harry's Cancer and I was in no mood to hear this garbage. 

Honestly, I stay away from these people. They bring you down. What other "beliefs" do these caring people have?...one can only imagine. 

I'm not saying its the right approach, but I decided against trying to fix people years ago. I was really unsuccessful at it with my brother and some others...so I just gave up. I suppose if you were determined to fix these people, it would probably involve getting them around some really great Pits to turn them. Whether or not you want to do that...your call of course. 

As sad as I get about Pits, I will say this... I do NOT agree that the breed is doomed. I meet more and more people all the time who absolutely adore the breed. In fact, as much as the negative comments piss me off, I'd say its 5-1 where people really love the breed and understand how beautiful Pits can be. 

I agree with Rid on the education part. We've got to keep Pits out of the wrong hands. It sets us back every time they mess one up where it ends up on the news.


----------

